#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study Oppurtunities in Australia - Oppurtunities in Australia for futher studies

## nitika.arora

Australia is a country with a vibrant economy and culture. The biggest achievement of the Australian economy is its educational system. There are several rules and guidelines that are responsible for enabling the country to move towards prosperity. The education system here offers over 12,000 courses that are internationally recognized and of world-class standards. Ranked third in the number of international students among English speaking countries, Australia has become one of the choices for students in terms of higher studies. Studying in this country ensures a consistent level of qualifications and excellent lifestyle opportunities, which is why almost 20,000 foreign candidates travel here. Australia also possesses a dynamic multicultural society that allows students to mingle with others from different backgrounds.Read on for an idea about the academic scenario in Australia. 

*Education opportunities For Foreign Students In Australia*

Australia's educational system focuses on research and innovation and is a leader in the field of training and academics. The country offers plenty of opportunities for international students. Some of them are:Organizations such as TAFE (Technical and Further Education) offer Diploma, Advanced Diploma and Associate Degrees, which concentrate on high professional qualifications and research oriented learning.Students can opt for a 3 year or a 4 year Degree, Honors, Professional courses or a combined Degree from a recognized university, as per their choice. Despite the length, specifications and content of programs, all Bachelor's Degrees produce the same academic outcome.Foundation courses are provided for international students who wish to take an Australian Bachelor's Degree in medical and paramedical courses, without having completed any other formal education.There are ample universities that provide post graduate degrees and doctoral degrees in their specified fields. Admission for post-graduation is based on a previous undergraduate training. This is usually based on a Bachelor's Degree, Honors Degree, research based Graduate Diploma or equal research experience. A Doctoral Degree is the highest level of education offered by Australian universities. These candidates must possess a minimum Master's Degree in the chosen field of study.Australian educational institutions offer summer programs for international students to widen their areas of study/research and also, to experiment in other interesting fields of study.
*Academic Scenario in Australia*

Australia has made it compulsory for students to receive 11 years of primary education owing to which this country has a 99% literacy rate. Primary education consists of preliminary courses and prepares students for a major role in society. After this, individuals take up vocational courses, job training or higher education. Australia offers educational institutions for all classes and sections of students, irrespective of the concerned field. Most universities conduct classes on a trimester or a four semester calendar basis.

Australia is known as one of the best places to live, work and study. If you want to be a part of this educational system and lifestyle, then it is time to experience it!.





  Similar Threads: Further Studies in Australia - Techanical and Further Studies in Australia - TAFE Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

